
Mapquest – a story of disruptive competition and corporate complacency - simonh
https://searchengineland.com/a-eulogy-for-mapquest-322945
======
simonh
It's incredible how far online mapping has come. When I moved from central
London to the suburbs, we moved out of aerial photo coverage into an area only
covered by 'true' satellite imagery, at pretty low resolution. You couldn't
make out individual houses. Now our house and garden are rendered in Google
Maps from detailed 3D LIDAR models.

